# Wow...at liberty?????



## MelissaAH (Aug 4, 2008)

I am amazed. This is awesome. Who has done this kind of showing?


----------



## lilhorseladie (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, this is a common class and can be fun to watch, you never know what they are going to do! Great video find by the way! Thanks for sharing the link!


----------



## lilhorseladie (Aug 4, 2008)

Sorry Double post!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Aug 4, 2008)

That's about the best videography I've seen for a liberty class. Thanks for posting it. I enjoyed it.


----------



## OhHorsePee (Aug 4, 2008)

We have showed liberty just a couple of times. It's a fun class. Absolutely love to watch it.


----------



## Leeana (Aug 4, 2008)

I guess i am one of the few who prefer watching the class over being the one in that class




. Its tons of fun to watch, especially in ASPC the Modern liberty is just jaw dropping.


----------



## Cara (Aug 4, 2008)

wow


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2008)

Thats Zoe. She is a member here on the forum(tallgateminis) Her dad is the president of NEMHS. I have seen that video before. It looks like her horse is having a lot of fun! I love liberty class, but I never know what is going to happen!


----------



## mininik (Aug 4, 2008)

Watching Modern Shetlands at Liberty has really put a damper on my liking to see Minis scooting around... LOL


----------



## tallgateminis (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Everyone! Thanks for the complements on my horse "Luj".



My father took that video last year at the Silver Jubilee where he won first in Liberty. That run wasn't really one of his best if you watch how bad his catch was at the end but that's alright, guess he just felt like being a little stinker that day.






LOL That's one of the best parts about Liberty though, is that you never really know how your horse will preform. It's definitely my favorite class too!


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Aug 4, 2008)

Luj!! Ahhh! I love your gelding! Is he still a butt to clip? I knew him back when he was still with Donna- What a neat horse! I was wondering what happened to him! Glad to know he has such a loving mother!!!


----------



## tallgateminis (Aug 4, 2008)

Haha, Thanks!! I was just talking to Donna a few days ago about how much she loved seeing him go because he was awful to clip! I was suprised that she said that because he's acctually pretty good for me. I thing gelding him helped alot. We love having him in our barn, he's quite the character!



By the way, that new stallion of yours looked beautiful out at Eastern Regionals with Donna. I have always been a fan of his.



Congratulations on him!!


----------



## midnight star stables (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, I have alot of fun in this class with Nitro. Infact I entered him in that class at 2008 AMHR Nationals


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Aug 6, 2008)

Zoe- Thank you for the compliments- I really love Topper and his Top 5 in a tuff class thrilled me!

Lug just needed his very own person I think- There's just too much personality to try and blend with different people!

Smart smart smart- He always cracked me up with his goofy self however!


----------

